# wusb11 2.8 Lights on no one home



## socaljj (Jul 31, 2007)

I have used the instantcake image and the Killinitd kernel from dvrupgrade on my Samsung SIR080 box. got bash prompt so I can serial in.

I am using a wusb11 2.8 adapter, the lights go on, but I can not configure my network. I have no device(s) eth0 or wlan0 so i can not ifconfig nothing. Also I have no network in the MFS to try the other script(s) as ever time I try to run then it errors out with a network not found Default=1 error.

Please...any suggestions?

thanks


----------



## katiebear00 (Dec 27, 2005)

socaljj said:


> I have used the instantcake image and the Killinitd kernel from dvrupgrade on my Samsung SIR080 box. got bash prompt so I can serial in.
> 
> I am using a wusb11 2.8 adapter, the lights go on, but I can not configure my network. I have no device(s) eth0 or wlan0 so i can not ifconfig nothing. Also I have no network in the MFS to try the other script(s) as ever time I try to run then it errors out with a network not found Default=1 error.
> 
> ...


Pull the drive and run the Zipper on it. It will copy a script to your drive that will run when the tivo boots, setting IP params in MFS.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Well, without /State/Network/Default set to 1 no network scripts will work as he already stated. Look on ddb in the tivoapp patches thread. Tivo4Mevo posted a patch for network setup screens that will make the whole process much simpler. I believe I posted the echo | dd commands here a while back. (that's assuming you're running some 6.2 version of course).


----------



## katiebear00 (Dec 27, 2005)

Da Goon said:


> Well, without /State/Network/Default set to 1 no network scripts will work as he already stated. Look on ddb in the tivoapp patches thread. Tivo4Mevo posted a patch for network setup screens that will make the whole process much simpler. I believe I posted the echo | dd commands here a while back. (that's assuming you're running some 6.2 version of course).


The Zipper asks you if you are running with a wireless adapter, and if you are, sets the /State/Network/Default to 1 in MFS.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Each network script I've seen starts by checking for the default object first, and exits if it's not found, using the borrowed first section from netconfig.tcl.


----------



## socaljj (Jul 31, 2007)

You are all correct. Each script checks the Net/State/Network/Default set to 1 before executing anything. I can NOT zipper my drive as I do not have an IDE controller. I bought a USB to IDE adapter and have used the rbautch scripts to make an effort to get it to work. I finall got a patch from DDB that enabled networks in tivoapp. Configured and I am 95 &#37; there.

Have more research to do to get the last 5.

thanks


----------



## socaljj (Jul 31, 2007)

I removed the firewall and all now works.

Thanks to everyone for their help.


----------

